# A sad M1911A1..



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

This US&S was found in a Western Washington barn while being demolished. It was between two walls... The good news is the gun was full of grease and it in very good good shape internally. The gent I bought it from said that he has fired it will no ill effects!!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Any plans to try and restore it?


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Any plans to try and restore it?


Oh no, it is a great conversation piece as is!!!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Yes, I guess so - hopefully it doesn't worsen over time..


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Is the SN# readable?*

I wonder if you can get any of its history from colt??


----------



## propellerhead (May 19, 2006)

That's one 1911 I'd love to have. I bet it has some interesting history of actual war time shooting.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Now thats neat!! 

Too bad a piece of history was forgotten like that, but she's in good hands now..


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

*Gotta have SOME history*



propellerhead said:


> That's one 1911 I'd love to have. I bet it has some interesting history of actual war time shooting.


Hidden in the wall of a barn??Id think it was illegally commandeered after a war or used in some sort of crime?? Like mebbe it was Clyde Barrow's at one time:mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

If I had a barn, I'd be ripping down all the walls right about now


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*What a great find.....*



John Holbrook said:


> Oh no, it is a great conversation piece as is!!!!!:mrgreen:


Exactly , you've got a piece of history there!!! A GREAT piece to display. Lucky \"doggy:


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

That is awesome! How much did you buy it for?


----------



## Cuda (May 6, 2006)

That just gives it a little character, I'd keep it just like it is.


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

-gunut- said:


> That is awesome! How much did you buy it for?


I traded an SW1911 for it....


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

John Holbrook said:


> I traded a SW1911 for it....


Good Trade!!!!!


----------



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

I put a Colt USGI chrome lined barrel in it, and took this old war horse out and put a box of USGI hardball through it, and it purred like a kitten!!!!

It was reasonably accurate also...

I have said it before and I'll say it again, when your butt is on the line, have a M1911 in each hand...:smt071


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2006)

*....I tought it was a 1911 will be fine (sic)?*


----------



## .45 cal Sushi (Jun 4, 2006)

The finish looks really cool. Like somethin made for a movie.


----------



## moses (May 16, 2006)

*Us&s*

Very cool John Good Pittsburgh Steel!


----------



## exs4 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Maybe You'd find...*



Shipwreck said:


> If I had a barn, I'd be ripping down all the walls right about now


Ya! Maybe You'd find the remains of Jimmy Hoffa!
or "The REAL Killers" of O.J's wife and friend!


----------



## MondoBellisimo (Aug 12, 2006)

Ive seen that gun before. Isnt there someone custom finishing in that look?
I believe that finish is called vertigris, specially sandblasted and colored to match the statue of liberty in the film, "planet of the apes" where Charelton Heston finds a project 1911 but cant find large pistol primers in the new world of apelike humanoids so reloading is really slow. :mrgreen:


----------



## TxPhantom (May 6, 2006)

*Wow!!!!!*

What a find. You are right, it's a great conversation piece. I'd put that baby in a glass case. Don't give out your address here or you'll have a bunch of us lined up at your door to see it. Are the grips original also?
I bet old Texas barns are fast becoming a endangered species.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

> put a box of USGI hardball through it, and it purred like a kitten!!!!


I wouldn't have expected anything different.


----------

